# schnitz effekt hilfe



## Element0r (8. Juli 2002)

Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich es hinbekomme, einen text so zu verändern, dass es aussehen würde, als wäre er in einen Baum geschnitzt?!?!?


----------



## kasi (8. Juli 2002)

Erstmal musst du den Text mit der dementsprechenden Textur überzeihen.
Dann würde ich den Text auswählen, auf die Baumebene gehen, dort entfernen drücken, die Auswahl auf den Rand des Eingeschnitzten legen un dort mit Beleuchtungseffekten und Abgeflachten Kanten experementieren!

Mal Probieren...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (17. Juli 2002)

*Cut iT!*

Also,

im Groben und Ganzen korrekt.
Ne extra Holztextur brauchste aba nich, die ergibt sich ja aussem Hintergrund.

Recht glaubhafte Ergebnisse liefert >Schatten nach innen< von links oben und ein Versatz der Textur sowohl leichte Abdunklung innerhalb der Buchstaben.
Außerdem empfiehlt sich eine möglichst raue Schrift, die der brutalen Arbeit am wehrlosen Holz entspricht.


----------

